# Боль в спине после резкого движения



## Ya9Na (30 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте.
Хотела бы проконсультироваться по такому вопросу.
Позавчера двигала предмет на себя по полу, спина была скруглена. И так получилось, что резко его на себя дернула и между позвонками стало больно и послышался легкий треск, глухой.
Прям сильной резкой боли нет, но есть ощущение что там что-то немного мешается и слегка потягивает в левую сторону от позвонка.
Середина спины, вроде грудной отдел.
Что бы это могло быть, грозит ли грыжей и стоит ли уже паниковать?


----------



## AIR (30 Июн 2021)

День добрый.



Ya9Na написал(а):


> Позавчера двигала предмет на себя по полу, спина была скруглена.


То есть,  было напряжение как длинных мышц спины, так и коротких мышц-сухожилий-связок позвонково-двигательных сегментов середины спины. Поэтому при резком движении возможна их травматизация,  микронадрывы. О чём и говорит:



Ya9Na написал(а):


> и между позвонками стало больно и послышался легкий треск, глухой.


Травма оказалась не очень выраженной и дело ограничилось местной реакцией с отечностью и спазмом:



Ya9Na написал(а):


> есть ощущение что там что-то немного мешается и слегка потягивает в левую сторону от позвонка.


Ну и :



Ya9Na написал(а):


> Что бы это могло быть, грозит ли грыжей и стоит ли уже паниковать?


Если не нагружать этот участок, то через месяц-два,  а может и раньше,  эти ощущения уйдут. А если будут нагрузки, резкие движения,  то может и затянуться.


----------



## Ya9Na (30 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Если не нагружать этот участок, то через месяц-два, а может и раньше, эти ощущения уйдут. А если будут нагрузки, резкие движения, то может и затянуться..


Но грыжи можно не бояться если пару месяцев ничего не тягать?
я просто не совсем понимаю сразу ли она появляется или через время 🙈
И при сидении неприятные ощущения усиливаются несколько или если в кровати на бок переворачиваться


AIR написал(а):


> Травма оказалась не очень выраженной и дело ограничилось местной реакцией с отечностью и спазмом:


Скажите пожалуйста, чтобы «излечиться» побыстрее так сказать, что посоветуете?
Может мази какие имеет смысл повтирать или медикаменты попить, а то страшно как-то 🙈


AIR написал(а):


> То есть, было напряжение как длинных мышц спины, так и коротких мышц-сухожилий-связок позвонково-двигательных сегментов середины спины. Поэтому при резком движении возможна только травматизация, микронадрывы. О чём и говорит:


Напряжение было не сильным, поэтому я и перепугалась)
Но то что боль была четко между позвонков это не так? То есть не в них проблема, а в связках-сухожилиях?


----------



## AIR (30 Июн 2021)

Ya9Na написал(а):


> Но грыжи можно не бояться если пару месяцев ничего не тягать?


Если бы появилась значимая по размерам грыжа,  то и симптомы были бы гораздо ярче..



Ya9Na написал(а):


> я просто не совсем понимаю сразу ли она появляется или через время 🙈


При разрыве фиброзного кольца пульпозное ядро выдавливается наружу и, соответственно,  сразу образуется грыжа..



Ya9Na написал(а):


> при сидении неприятные ощущения усиливаются несколько или если в кровати на бок переворачиваться


Это как раз и говорит о повреждении мышц-сухожилий-связок.. и скорее всего коротких, позвонково-двигательного сегмента. 



Ya9Na написал(а):


> Может мази какие имеет смысл повтирать или медикаменты попить, а то страшно как-то 🙈


Как и при любой травме - уменьшение нагрузок, местно противоспалительные гели, например тот же Долобене или похожие..  можно дополнительно улучшающие местное кровообращение,  например Кармолис.



Ya9Na написал(а):


> Но то что боль была четко между позвонков это не так? То есть не в них проблема, а в связках-сухожилиях?


Связки-сухожилия и между позвонками..


----------



## Ya9Na (30 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Связки-сухожилия и между позвонками..


У меня кажется совсем плохо с анатомией, я думала они только вокруг позвонков)


AIR написал(а):


> Это как раз и говорит о повреждении мышц-сухожилий-связок.. и скорее всего коротких, позвонково-двигательного сегмента.


Спасибо, я уж паниковать начала, мало ли что там)


AIR написал(а):


> Если бы появилась значимая по размерам грыжа, то и симптомы были бы гораздо ярче..


Это то есть резкие сильные боли? А при небольшой их нет?


AIR написал(а):


> Как и при любой травме - уменьшение нагрузок, местно противоспалительные гели, например тот же Долобене или похожие.. можно дополнительно улучшающие местное кровообращение, например Кармолис.


Поняла, спасибо 💐


----------

